# Leaf peeking season



## LeeC (Oct 15, 2015)

Something snapped quickly today.

[click to enlarge]


----------



## Gumby (Oct 15, 2015)

Beautiful! Our color hasn't gotten there, yet, but it's starting.


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 15, 2015)

That's incredible. In Australia our leaves are just various shades of brown all year round :lol:


----------



## TJ1985 (Oct 15, 2015)

Nothing better than Autumn in the States. I'm lucky: I have dogwoods surrounding the property that bloom in spring and assorted hardwoods to change in autumn. Excellent shot Lee, such vivid colors. Nature's hippie time of year, lol.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 15, 2015)

@ Gumby

Our's is late with all the politicians passing through ;-)

@ popsprocket

Does that have anything to do with the "liberals" as you call them? 
I watched a piece on the geological changes of the earth and they used topography images of Australia to illustrate their points. One of the few places I never got a chance to visit.


----------



## TKent (Oct 15, 2015)

Gorgeous! Hasn't peaked yet in Georgia 



LeeC said:


> Something snapped quickly today.
> 
> [click to enlarge]
> 
> View attachment 10036


----------



## escorial (Oct 16, 2015)

nature and you just go so well..if i click on the image can i be transported there....


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 17, 2015)

LeeC said:


> @ popsprocket
> 
> Does that have anything to do with the "liberals" as you call them?
> I watched a piece on the geological changes of the earth and they used topography images of Australia to illustrate their points. One of the few places I never got a chance to visit.



No way, our Liberal party are too ineffectual to influence people, let alone influence nature.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 17, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> No way, our Liberal party are too ineffectual to influence people, let alone influence nature.


You're lucky


----------

